# Tin's lil' Rocky Engine



## Tin Falcon (Jul 19, 2009)

Well I caught the rocking engine bug. Started building yesterday morning. 
Took about an hour to gather materials check prints do a little cleanup and prep. 







I used the cnc to do the flywheel holes










And this morning all but the cylninders done




I need learn to use the camera better. sorry for theout of focus and poor lighting. 
Tin


----------



## Foozer (Jul 19, 2009)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> Well I caught the rocking engine bug. Started building yesterday morning.



Execelent

In the time it took you to make all those nice looking pieces, I made a beautiful piece of scrap. 

Just the cylinders left?

Robert


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 19, 2009)

Yep just the cylinder blocks left . spent this am visiting my old stomping grounds at the air guard unit. And letting my son talk to the recruiter there is an opening in the machine shop there but there are a couple of hard to fill jobs that offer huge sign on bonuses so he seems a bit tempted by a very large carrot.can not blame him 
As far the nice looking parts I will see how things go at assembly and start up I do have to make air fittings as well. 
Tin


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 19, 2009)

Getting right along, Tin. This looks like it's a popular engine here. I had not seen one until I joined this group, and here there are a number of members working on them at one time. 
I need to make a new tail stock ram for the 109 this week, and then I think this would be a good project for that lathe.



			
				Foozer  said:
			
		

> ...I made a beautiful piece of scrap.



Man. I excel at that! At least I'm good at something.


----------



## Foozer (Jul 19, 2009)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Getting right along, Tin. This looks like it's a popular engine here. I had not seen one until I joined this group, and here there are a number of members working on them at one time.
> I need to make a new tail stock ram for the 109 this week, and then I think this would be a good project for that lathe.
> 
> Man. I excel at that! At least I'm good at something.



It sorta seems to work that way. Hundredth monkey syndrome.

Gonna be a lot of eye strain cases before this is done 

Tail stock ram? And I bet you have the left handed tap just for that, which is exactly what I was pondering this morning. That ram is trash, need to make a new one, oh? left hand tap BLAH!


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 19, 2009)

Foozer  said:
			
		

> Hundredth monkey syndrome.


That's it, if I build one, I'm gonna call it "Hundredth Monkey" :


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 19, 2009)

Foozer  said:
			
		

> Tail stock ram? And I bet you have the left handed tap just for that, which is exactly what I was pondering this morning. That ram is trash, need to make a new one, oh? left hand tap BLAH!



I don't even remember what size the thread in the ram is, Foozer, but I know what I'm going to put in there with the new one. If the ram is the same goofy 5/16-24 thread as the rest of the lathe, it will be 1/4-20 when I get done with it. I do have a LH 1/4-20 tap and some LH threaded rod in the same size. I'm going to thread the outer end to take a drill chuck, and put a center point on it so I won't have to mess with those tiny 0MT dead centers.


----------



## Foozer (Jul 19, 2009)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> I don't even remember what size the thread in the ram is, Foozer, but I know what I'm going to put in there with the new one. If the ram is the same goofy 5/16-24 thread as the rest of the lathe, it will be 1/4-20 when I get done with it. I do have a LH 1/4-20 tap and some LH threaded rod in the same size. I'm going to thread the outer end to take a drill chuck, and put a center point on it so I won't have to mess with those tiny 0MT dead centers.



5/16 24 LH

Its that outer threaded end for the chuck thats got me thinking. If, rather when i make the new ram I'm adding a shoulder to it, like the head stock spindle, something for the chuck to set up against. Thinking thats the reason my drill bits end up way off axis. Will make two of them buggers, one regular length and a longer one for those times the tailstock just wont reach, even an extra inch is the world at times. Perhaps a third, a half center version. The reamers for that taper just border the one time cost usage hollering.

That 0MT ya not much around that fits it. 

I better quit this hijacking of the fine rocker engine before :fan:


----------

